# Lobster Lovers Sabotage Seafood Company Trucks



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Lobster Lovers Sabotage Seafood Company Trucks
Supreme Lobster And Seafood In Villa Park Vandalized

The Animal Liberation Front, a radical animal rights group opposed to the killing of sea creatures, claimed responsibility for cutting lines to brakes and refrigeration systems on a fleet of trucks at Supreme Lobster and Seafood Co., 220 E. North Ave. in Villa Park, over the weekend, FBI Special Agent Ross Rice said. 
more....

http://www.nbc5.com/news/1955071/detail.html


----------



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

Like there aren't enough problem w/terroists, these people endager human life for some dead crustations...


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Nutjobs


----------

